# New petco coupon codes



## qna890 (Sep 15, 2009)

Here are some new PETCO coupon codes. Use these PETCO. com coupon codes at check out.

*REPORT10* - gives you 10% off any purchase

*Report* - gets you 10% off + Free shipping on purchases over $65.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll never shop PETCO. Their prices are WAY too inflated. 

For example, I bought a leash for my puppy 2 years ago only to find the EXACT same leash at WalMart for 1/2 the price (not it wasn't on sale).

If you have local shops you should support them


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't like Petco either. There are two excellent small pet boutiques located within 10 minutes of me. I'd rather support them.


----------



## qna890 (Sep 15, 2009)

I totally agree at times I just find it convinient to shop online from work when I have little. For example I work at US K9 Academy & Police training center and at time I have so much work that all I do is order what i need on line and get it delivered to me for free. No one will do me that favor for free.


----------



## qna890 (Sep 15, 2009)

I love it when I get to save money. I run a kennel in Florida and for Christmas I decided to purchase some toys for my clients. I bought ball, kongs, raw chews, and for some of my clients who really don’t have the money to spend I gave them a training collar with a nice leather 6ft lead I saved a ton of money and conveniently I didn’t have to do the shopping myself. Merry Christmas To All And have a safe New Years…


----------



## pilo1969 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Petco Codes*

Thank you so much for sharing these codes, I saved good money with them.


----------

